# Dabel Brothers Partners Up With Marvel



## Ernst Dabel (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi my friends, here are the links to the news, enjoy 

http://forum.newsarama.com/showthread.php?t=83670

http://www.wizarduniverse.com/magazine/wizard/001636068.cfm

http://www.wizarduniverse.com/magazine/wizard/001633111.cfm

http://www.comicbookresources.com/news/newsitem.cgi?id=8339


----------



## Ernst Dabel (Sep 15, 2006)

Here is the order list for all of you fantasy, scifi, horror fans 
http://forum.newsarama.com/showthread.php?t=84047


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 15, 2006)

Moved to the Press Release board. 

And good to hear, Ernst - hope it works well for you.


----------



## Ernst Dabel (Sep 15, 2006)

Thank you I, Brian my friend, I know I can always count on you to get me to the place I need to be  

Thanks, Marvel is putting their marketing power into pushing our fantasy, scifi, horror, romance adaptations to the world and this is good not only for me but all others who love these genres  

There are three things that those who have already ordered need to remember so there are no confusion, and they are listed below, number three is primarily for those who purchased Anita Blake.

1. All the original orders have been canceled. 

2. If you preordered at a shop go there with the new order numbers listed below and tell them you still want the comic...

3. If you Pre ordered the 3 original covers tell them you want to put your money toward the issues after one instead of a refund...Since the comic only has one regular cover and 2 incentive covers (Which some shops will sell for more money). 



To find these comics in a comic shop near you, call 1-888-comicbook.
MARVEL DB PRO
COMIC BOOKS WITH NEW ORDER NUMBERS 
FINAL ORDER CUT-OFF 9/21, (ON-SALE 10/11/06) 
MAGICIAN APPRENTICE COLLECTED EDITION (JUL068384) 
RED PROPHET: THE TALES OF ALVIN MAKER COLLECTED EDITION (JUL068388) 
FINAL ORDER CUT-OFF 9/28, (ON-SALE 10/18/06) 
ANITA BLAKE, VAMPIRE HUNTER: GUILTY PLEASURES #1 (JUL068379) 
ANITA BLAKE VAMPIRE HUNTER GUILTY PLEASURES HORN VAR #1 (JUL068380) 
ANITA BLAKE VAMPIRE HUNTER GUILTY PLEASURES VAR #1 (JUL068381) 
FINAL ORDER CUT-OFF 10/5, (ON-SALE 10/25/06) 
PTOLUS: CITY BY THE SPIRE #1 SECOND PRINTING VARIANT (JUL068386) 
FINAL ORDER CUT-OFF 10/12, (ON-SALE 11/1/06) 
RED PROPHET: THE TALES OF ALVIN MAKER #3 (JUL068387) 
FINAL ORDER CUT-OFF 10/19, (ON-SALE 11/8/06) 
MAGICIAN APPRENTICE #3 (JUL068383) 
FINAL ORDER CUT-OFF 10/26, (ON-SALE 11/15/06) 
ANITA BLAKE, VAMPIRE HUNTER: GUILTY PLEASURES #2 (JUL068382) 
FINAL ORDER CUT-OFF 11/2, (ON-SALE 11/22/06) 
PTOLUS: CITY BY THE SPIRE #2 (JUL068385) 
FINAL ORDER CUT-OFF 11/16, (ON-SALE 12/6/06) 
RED PROPHET: THE TALES OF ALVIN MAKER #4 
FINAL ORDER CUT-OFF 11/21, (ON-SALE 12/13/06) 
MAGICIAN APPRENTICE #4 
FINAL ORDER CUT-OFF 11/30, (ON-SALE 12/20/06) 
ANITA BLAKE, VAMPIRE HUNTER: GUILTY PLEASURES #3 
FINAL ORDER CUT-OFF 12/7, (ON-SALE 12/27/06) 
PTOLUS: CITY BY THE SPIRE #3 

COLLECTIONS 
FINAL ORDER CUT-OFF 11/2, (ON-SALE 12/6/06) 
HEDGE KNIGHT VOL. 1 PREMIERE HC 
HEDGE KNIGHT VOL. 1 PREMIERE HC VARIANT


----------

